# best digital camera ??



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok i am thinkin of getting one for christmas but am def not a electronic guru.....i want crystal clear pics, along with being waterproof and shock proof....so any of yall with a good one or know of a good one help me out..i am not brand specific either as i dont know which ones are better then any other....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MY sister has an olympus thats water/dust proof... But personally, I dont think it takes as good of a picture as my cannon. But my cannon isnt water/dust proof so...


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Besides my VIO P.O.V. (Which is waterproof) I always bring my Canon G12 in the WP-DC34 Waterproof Housing which Canon makes for it. I've had the case covered in mud and just hosed it off and kept going. The housing is a bit bulky but if you have a trunk or padded case to put it in it'll take all the bumps the trail can throw at it. Occasionally I'll bring my DSLR's out, but only for races and special events.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a water proof, shockproof olympus. its really tough, already lived a hard life, but it definetly doesnt take as good of photos as some other cameras i've had. works really well underwater.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

canon also makes a model u can get muddy for about $220


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a Kokak Playsport waterproof camera. I paid $160 Cdn. It's a cool little camera, but, in my opinion doesn't zoom well. The close ups are really clear.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ sounds like 3x optical max


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I have an Olympus 850SW that is water/shock resistant. I paid $80 for it at a pawn shop. Its perfect for riding. I throw it in my pocket and it dont have to worry about getting it wet or muddy. After my trip I scrub it with clean water and a toothbrush.

It is a decent camera but a lot of the pictures turn out blurry. Also they still get water in them if you dont keep the seal clean and closed well. I had another one before this one and it fried when it got water in it.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

MiMudder<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_139107", true); </SCRIPT> has some Nice cameras and The goodies that go with them

Speaking of which are you going to have any this weekend?


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

CanAmChris said:


> MiMudder<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_139107", true); </SCRIPT> has some Nice cameras and The goodies that go with them
> 
> Speaking of which are you going to have any this weekend?


I'll have the DSLR's and the G12 without the housing. I have a protective cover for the big guns so they won't get muddy. Unfortunetly the POV is back home in Michigan. I'll have all the pictures from the jamboree for you too.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I have http://www.powershot-camera.us/node...ge_Stabilized_Zoom_and_27_Inch_LCD_Black.html this one. Canon Powershot SD1400IS! Works well for me on the go!


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I've got the new version of the Olympus waterproof/shockproof camera. It's different than the older one. Takes awesome pictures. I just got it about 2 months ago, and I love it. I haven't been riding with it yet, or taken any videos yet. I have no complaints yet.

Just a few pics.



















Brenton


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

You can buy those waterproof cases for cameras. Thats what I would do just to be safe. My smartphone in a ziplock bag is water proof haha.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice ring 94Blacksnk....you must like her a lot.
Oh, and the camera takes nice pictures too


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Tonka, I just picked up a Olympus Stylus Tough-3000 and 16GB SDHC card at Sam's Club. Camera $129.88. SDHC Memory Card $29.88

12MP Resolution
720P Wide Format HD movies
Shockproof to 5'
Waterproof to 10'
Freezeproof to 14 degrees F
3.6X Zoom 
2.7" LCD Monitor
Comes with the USB cable and charger 
AV Cable
Case and float strap
Li-ion battery
Wrist strap
Instruction manual and software
And, of course, the warranty card and quick start guide


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures & videos.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll try to do both today Big D...finally got some rain yesterday so ol' Rancho shouldn't be a dust bowl today. Plan is to go out with a group of riders this afternoon.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Have fun!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone tried the Go Pro Hero ? I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want to say I've seen some one here say they had a go pro.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Anyone tried the Go Pro Hero ? I've been thinking about getting one.


The new Go Pros are awsome. Smaller, waterproof, HD Vid , long battery life...all the things that didn't have when I decided to by my Contour.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Big D said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pictures & videos.


Didn't stay very long Sunday as there was very little in the way of water or mud on the ground so I didn't bother with video. Rained all day Saturday but didn't phase Rancho (we haven't seen much rain since late August). These photos were taken on a very gloomy, misting day, not a ray of sunshine while we were there.
I'll work on the video portion next time out. I don't think they look too bad for a pocket point and shoot camera.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I got it the Olympus 6020 waterproof shockproof freezeproof and 14mp and well I will test it out this comming weekend


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I got the Go Pro Hero. I'm still learning to use it and need a better mount for it but I'm really impressed with the picture clarity. Here's my first attempt with it.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That Go Pro IS clear. 

Can you zoom with it? 

My playsport is good for close shots, but gets really pixelated when zooming. I was sitting on a boat and filming water-skiers. It looked horrible on big screen. I was at the end of a long mud hole and wanted to get the rider going through the whole thing. It was fuzzy.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Anybody tried the waterproof, shockproof, freezeproof, and dustproof camera from fujifilm or Pentax? Been looking at those two.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I have read good reviews on the Pentax. I was going to buy one but found my Olympus at a pawn shop for cheap so I got it. If this one craps out on me I will be buying a Pentax.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Borrowed a buddy's non-hd Go Pro. I thought the video quality would be better, although I do believe the HD Go Pro has awesome video.





 




.....and yes I suck at wheelies. 


I've always wanted a Go Pro so I decided to make my own. Ended up taking a cheap Point-and-Shoot camera and strapping it to the rear grab bar on banshee. Im really surprised how it came out.





 
This is the same Point and Shoot camera on the handlebars of the brute.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Big D said:


> That Go Pro IS clear.
> 
> Can you zoom with it?


There is no zoom but you can change how wide the field of view is by changing resolution settings.


----------

